# Wireless router works but can't connect printer via cable



## Tim Cross (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a Linksys wireless router with 4 ethernet cable ports. My computers can see each other and talk to the internet via the wireles link. However, I cannot see my printers and other peripherals that are connected to the router with ethernet cables. I can see the peripherals if I connect them to a computer using cables instead of the wireless. Help, please.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 16, 2005)

If you are trying to use appletalk, it won't work. The router doesn't pass appletalk. If that's not it, we need a lot more info about printer models, what protocol you tried, etc.


----------



## Tim Cross (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi gsahli,

Thank you for your response. Indeed, I am trying to use AppleTalk. What else is there? What are my options? The router I'm using is a Linksys BEFW11S4. Before I went wireless, I had cables strung around the room linked via Linksys hubs which passed AppleTalk, so I figured a router by the same company would also work. I sure appreciate your help.

Tim


----------



## gsahli (Dec 19, 2005)

What printers do you have? Maybe they're capable of TCP/IP printing?


----------



## Tim Cross (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi again, 

I have an HP LaserJet 5000GN, an HP DeskJet 1220C, and and Epson 1640XL Scanner. I can always hardwire the scanner with a cable.

Would it make more sense to get a different router that works with AppleTalk, if such a device exists? Why would the Syslink BEFSR42 (not wireless) router/hub work with AppleTalk, but not the Syslink BEFW11S4 wireless?

Again, thanks for your help, I really appreciate it.

Tim


----------



## gsahli (Dec 19, 2005)

Nearly all wireless routers filter out appletalk from the wireless communication.
Airport Extreme doesn't. My older Netgear 802.11b router doesn't, and that's why I haven't bought a new one.

Your Laserjet has TCP/IP printing. Set its IP address and then add it using IP printing > HP JetDirect protocol.
If your 1220C has an ethernet connection, it is probably also capable of TCP/IP printing.

Classic apps can only print to postscript devices via TCP/IP, and you have to use the Apple Desktop Printer Utility to set it up.


----------

